# flexisign pro 8.1



## deenastee (Mar 31, 2006)

i was wondering if anyone uses flexipro 8.1 with a roland gx24 and if so how is it working out and where can i get any free tutorials on using the software. ive been using cutstudio,but it doesnt have all the features i need.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I use 8.5 and doubt much different than yours...
Not using Roland but It works very nicely and makes life a breeze.....


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

I have talked with several customers who run a GX24 with Flexi and love it.


----------



## Matto (Sep 28, 2007)

I wish I could afford that software. I have Flexi starter and I think it is excellent. If 8.1 is anything like(I know its better) starter then it will be quite intuitive.


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

Flexisign website has tutorials... 
SA International - Training
SA International - Documentation

roland
WordPress.com Get a Free Blog Here
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPCSVr5sI_o[/media]
WordPress.com Get a Free Blog Here


----------



## deenastee (Mar 31, 2006)

thanks for all the great reply's everybody! 

thanks catbox,but i was looking for free video tutorials, the givemehelp one arent free.


----------



## Spot_Worker (Oct 22, 2008)

I give it a thumbs up. Using it for 3years. I only used one other program though, katrina got it for lunch(8 ft water). The only thing I don't like about it is...............It took some of the OOOOOOOOOOOO factor out of some of the how did I do my designs. Some of the outlines and things I had to build myself. Flexi did with click.........lol


----------



## basixone (Mar 29, 2008)

I use flexisign8 at work.. Its a good program.. but I prefer working in Illustrator and convert the file. That way its easy for me to just cut/pounce in Flexisign.


----------

